# Homesteading Singles Thread January



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

January is stock rotation month where I flag everything that needs to be used up first or delegated to the chickens. This is a perpetual thing, but it gets kicked to the curb during the previous 2 holiday months.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well so far all I've done for January is sleep off a killer cold. Oh I did do some NyQuil shooters last night. 

I did have big plans for New Years Day--I was going to tackle the monster that is my kitchen. It's been mocking me all day. Looks like I'll saving that dragon for this weekend. I really want to bake some bread and make english muffins, but first I need to find the kitchen table.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made a batch of bisquick. I am going to guess it cost me about $4. I buy this size container of baking powder and use the whole thing. I use Nido milk.
Flour $1.19 for 5lbs
Baking Powder .98 cents
Lard $1.. $4.40 for the tub so I'm guessing.
Salt pennies I guess
Powdered Milk $1.. This container is $3.48 and I used 2 cups.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

hope you're feeling better soon Leslie! i didn't think i had accomplished anything today. thought i was mostly sitting here but i did pk away all my christmas decorations. replaced the runners on servers,tables etc.put up some winter wreaths,cleaned up this craft/computer room to the point i can see the top of my work table. cleaned the carpet in here. had to get down and clean it with a brush where i sit. how did that get so dirty under a plastic mat? cleaned 2 washrooms and a powder room.i'm going to just sit for the rest of the night. ~Georgia. forgot i spread salt on the driveway and walkways also.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> Well so far all I've done for January is sleep off a killer cold. Oh I did do some NyQuil shooters last night.
> 
> I did have big plans for New Years Day--I was going to tackle the monster that is my kitchen. It's been mocking me all day. Looks like I'll saving that dragon for this weekend. I really want to bake some bread and make english muffins, but first I need to find the kitchen table.



Join the rest of the Northeast. I think we all have the Killer Cold. It has invaded! Everyone I know offline is knocked on their butts by this. Best wishes.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

We've all of a sudden gotten very wet. After a very dry and unseasonably warm Fall and early Winter, we've gotten maybe 10 inches of rain in the last four weeks (been raining steadily all day here today). We're also getting cooler, seasonable temps now. So even though I'd like to spread some lime on the pastures and hay fields, I'd tear up more grass than I would grow by going through the exercise. 

Cutting firewood will be a mucky endeavor at best, but I'll start that next week. Making ruts in the forest is not as bad as making ruts in the pasture. I'll start some maintenance work on the tractors also. I should be able to get some shelves in the root cellar, as it is dry as toast in there. The garden shed project is kinda' stalled, because I'd like to paint it before doing anything else. Too wet and cold for that right now.

If the weather stays in this pattern, I think I'll just hook up the camper and head South for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I haven't done much today. Went and took care of the chickens and gave them their treats(kitchen scraps). I did fix the kids the breakfast casserole that they had been asking for and even got my butt in gear and threw the pork ribs in the oven early so that they'd be ready for dinner. They were good too.

Oh, I also saved seeds from the melon I got from Sam's. I hope they will grow. If anyone has not tried canary melons and you like melon, I highly recommend them. They are soooo good, on the order of honey dew, but way better.

Leslie, I hope you get to feeling better and everyone else that has it too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

tambo said:


> I made a batch of bisquick. I am going to guess it cost me about $4. I buy this size container of baking powder and use the whole thing. I use Nido milk.
> Flour $1.19 for 5lbs
> Baking Powder .98 cents
> Lard $1.. $4.40 for the tub so I'm guessing.
> ...


How long does this keep?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

bostonlesley said:


> How long does this keep?


In a cool dry location several months. I keep mine on my counter. It makes a lot so it takes me awhile to use it up. I've never had a problem with it going bad yet. If you use butter it says to keep it in the fridge.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This is how much it makes.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Tambo: Is the bisquick preparation to speed up making biscuits? I'm kinda' confused. Mom used to make 2-3 batches of biscuits a day, but she used self rising flour/milk/lard or later Crisco I think.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

To offset the constant, constant, constant....I watered my plants today.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Tambo: Is the bisquick preparation to speed up making biscuits? I'm kinda' confused. Mom used to make 2-3 batches of biscuits a day, but she used self rising flour/milk/lard or later Crisco I think.


All I do is add water to make biscuits. I stir it up and make drop biscuits. A friend of mine made some by rolling the dough out and using a biscuit cutter. Made some of the prettiest biscuits I've ever seen. It makes good pancakes too. I've made peanutbutter cookie dough out of it.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

In spite of a late night last night, I got up early to get hay. Bright clear blue morning, everything frozen solid, even the doors on my van. OOOPS! Found the WD-40 and sputtered some into a door button. It took a long time to get thawed out.

Loggers got that POS excavator running again. I've had a couple of new men in my yard this week. The mechanic was quite chatty. Ground Crew man is quiet, broodingly handsome and moves like a cat. He silently moves through the slash field when it's pitch black out. He's got a big bar on his saw. So far the only thing I've gotten out of him is his first name. He will be working here long after the others move on.

So I have loggers in and out of my place working until midnight. Heavy equipment, chainsaws, trucks, trailers, logger pick-ups strewn all over the place. Aunt Laura's Logging School for Wayward Culls in Need of Redemption and Good References has produced a surpising number of graduates.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

My daughter and I took our horses out for our first ride together since we both now have a horse. It was wonderful.

Working on replacing the fence in the back of the property so our goats and horses can graze on the 3 acres of nice green grass and we can hopefully cut back on our feed bill. I let them out today after our ride and they loved it.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> My daughter and I took our horses out for our first ride together since we both now have a horse. It was wonderful.
> 
> Working on replacing the fence in the back of the property so our goats and horses can graze on the 3 acres of nice green grass and we can hopefully cut back on our feed bill. I let them out today after our ride and they loved it.


Has Charlie chilled out yet?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

tambo said:


> Has Charlie chilled out yet?


He is fine whenever we bring them out of their pen. We had Charlie lead on most of our trail ride today, but we did walk side by side for a while and they were fine.
Even when we turned them out in the pasture they just kept to themselves and Charlie left Rex alone. It is definitely an improvement!!! =)


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

That's good!!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Spent the last week plus in the woods.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

you like that Fireball?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Jaclynne said:


> you like that Fireball?


What, who, me? 

It has its time and place. Much better than the sweeter stuff IMO. 

Gonna try it with apple cider.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I had my first snowmachine rollover. Didn't hurt the machine, but my hip is gonna turn colors. Slowed me down a bit. 

Built an awesome set of stairs! Not pretty, but solid as a rock and code compliant. Not too steep, nicer head clearance. 

Ate some great food. Rode over 100 miles. Met a 70 year old man that amazes me. He rides hard, hikes harder, and overall makes me think that I can be him someday.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Down here in Houston I'm still getting over a killer cold... it's crazy, there hasn't been much fever, just "bees in the ears" and then straight to the lungs ~ I've been coughing on and off for weeks now, ugh!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Jaclynne said:


> you like that Fireball?


Notice that it is froze solid.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Warwalk, rub Vick's(yes, the vapor stuff) on your feet and then put socks on. I don't know how or why it works for coughs, but it really helps.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

January is going to be busy for me. I plan a trip up to look at the land I got, and hopefully the leaves will be off the trees and it will give me some idea for an attack plan.



















Not sure if I am going to build something or just rent a building yet, kind of like I did before, and finish it out on the inside. Someone posted on Facebook this photo and description, so this is kind of my idea, if I choose not to just build a small cabin like house.

(this is not my picture, just used for reference)










*Tiny House we made from a storage building. Mr Neil Norton says "Our House payment is 262.55 a mo. for 3 yrs., then she's all ours! Try buying a normal house and pay it off that fast. I think I have around 2500.00 in remodeling."*


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

JL, looks like a fantastic month for you ahead! I hope you keep us posted.
Lesley, I always drink some hot tea with lemon juice and honey together with some paracetamols (sp?). 
Lonely tree, looks like a fantastic surroundings there! btw what is fireball? something like a hot sauce or heavy alcohol drink?
doodlemom rotating food is always a good idea. I brought some of my canned goods which i have stored at my parents and did pick the oldest jars and try to finish them first. 
Tambo, I make something simular but I use organic palm oil (hydrogenated). I have some hydrogenated coconut oil as well, should try that as well. Have you tried it with whole wheat yet? I haven't...

I am still working on my candles from the soy wax I have. I finished the vintage cups I brought from my mothers house the other day. They are now all filled with candles in placed in a plastic box. Today I went through my fabric closet and put everything on colour. I dyed some old white linen trousers with tea to make some sachets. I am about to put my children to lay out their quilt squares from their baby clothes and let them make their own quilt. They also want to bake cupcakes, so i will have them to that in turns so they can't fight


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I have a turkey carcass boiling on the stove now, so I'll be canning some broth later on today. Yum!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

January is best around here for ice fishing, thought I don't plan doing that much of it. In the back it's snowshoeing time and maybe the odd outing to bag a snowshoe hare or few. 
Terri has a great idea about turkey broth. The turkeys that I raise do a lot of 'duty' in processing. The breast generally goes to make jerky, and I also save broth for the freezer to use in a multitude of ways later. The backs and neck is great for the dogs. Nothing of the turkey goes to waste. If fat is present, I sometimes remove it at butchering to render and the bones crushed are great addition to the compost, or bonemeal.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I have had that cold and the flu. 18th ended up in ER as fainted from the flu twice that morning. They tested me and I had the flu and had hit my head on the first fall. I am feeling better and trying to get a little down today. They tested my head and chest. Put some fluid in me and I came home. Forced down more fluid. What ever it is it is rough one . Hope the rest of you are feeling much better. 

I am cutting mechanic rags today a bit at a time. Got 6 trash bags of them to get cut as he is about out. We have snow on the ground and COLD here. So can not get out and walk. 

Will eat the last my Xmas dinner leftovers for supper tonight. So have to go back to cooking. I boiled what turkey bones son left me when he did up the turkey left from Xmas dinner. I froze about half gallon of broth. He took a lot left over home as I did cook a lot so he could. 

I trying to keep stuff in the pantry rotated right along.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Been in the minus temps so far this year, this morning was -10 degrees..... I let go of my front gate as usual and when it shut it sounded like a gun shot. I'm sure I woke everyone within a block up. Poor babies - if I have to up, they have to be up - right? About 14 inches of snow so at least the plants have some snow covering this year. Chickens are doing fine in the cold, they beg for green treats but everything is frozen solid, poor babies. Not much else is going on now with the weather except at work. Things are cranking there as always.... We have two seasons here in my neck of the woods. Fire and snow seasons. So we've switched to snow plowing. Thankfully I stay indoors and take care of the business things...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made a campfire trivet today. I have some smaller dutch ovens that don't have legs so I am going to use this when cooking in my fire pit.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

You might put some fender washers on the legs to keep them from pushing into the ground.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

lonelytree said:


> You might put some fender washers on the legs to keep them from pushing into the ground.


What is a fender washer? Or what does one look like?


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

lonelytree said:


> Notice that it is froze solid.


I saw it was frozen - how cold does it have to be to freeze?

I tasted this stuff recently, interesting, it could work in cider. Certainly warm you up.

Jackie


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

tambo said:


> What is a fender washer? Or what does one look like?


http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...gle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=large fender washers


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Jaclynne said:


> I saw it was frozen - how cold does it have to be to freeze?
> 
> I tasted this stuff recently, interesting, it could work in cider. Certainly warm you up.
> 
> Jackie


It had been -50 in the cabin for 2 weeks. It was -20 inside and 10 above outside when I got there. Makes for a chilly entrance. Open doors and windows to warm up a cabin in the winter. 

Carry cokes and stuff you don't want to freeze in coolers. Set ice cube trays outside for ice. 

Still mad, my hard boiled eggs froze solid. Inside the cabin, in a cooler. They peel easy though.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

lonelytree said:


> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...gle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=large fender washers


Well I didn't know a regular washer was really a fender washer! lol I am going to use this one on a paver.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I remember going home in the winter and the warmest place in the house was inside the refidgerator. Enamel woodstove glowing red, it still took 3 days to warm the entire house. I like the luxury of pouting over what doesn't amount to more than a hard frost now.

Is fireball somewhat like southern comfort or Yukon Jack? Both are very good with apple cider. I prefer the YJ, less sweet and more efficient.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura said:


> I remember going home in the winter and the warmest place in the house was inside the refidgerator. Enamel woodstove glowing red, it still took 3 days to warm the entire house. I like the luxury of pouting over what doesn't amount to more than a hard frost now.
> 
> Is fireball somewhat like southern comfort or Yukon Jack? Both are very good with apple cider. I prefer the YJ, less sweet and more efficient.


Fireball is like Cimmamon Schnapps without all the sweet. 

I got whipped by Southern Comfort once..... :buds::stars::help:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

That trivet is cool! Would a square be more stable? 
Ive been dreaming over the seed catalogs, I have all of my seed I ordered last year and never got to plant. I HAVE to this year, I hated not having a garden

Ive been thinking of getting a pair of geese, why, I dont know. I had ducks before and I really enjoyed them. Im still thinking of the turkeys for this year too. I have to fortify the goat fence ,and replant all my fruit trees thanks to them

Gave the pig to a lady that rescues huge pot bellied pigs, she has three of them, hes living in paradise now, lives in her basement  with blankets and stuff, they all go in the house, I cant even imagine that........


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Tambo, do you use actual lard for the bisquick? Or crisco?
Bisquick is very expensive, i think I would like to try making that


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Geese are awesome! They are really loud but I love the sound. My females are laying eggs but my dog keeps finding the nests and eating them. Arggg!
Pigs in the house??? Ewwwww!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

What breed do you have, Shan?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

tambo said:


> Well I didn't know a regular washer was really a fender washer! lol I am going to use this one on a paver.


Fender washers have a larger diameter. Lots of resistance to sinking in soft soils.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Shy we had a bunch of geese at the barn where Tommy lived. Great watchdogs, or should I say watchgeese? LOL No one could get down that drive to the barns without them alerting the house that someone was about.

I also remember when they got too annoying, they made a good meal


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Shygal said:


> That trivet is cool! Would a square be more stable?


Yes I do think a square one would be more stable and I'm worried a little about the stability of this one. I'm going to make one that has feet on it next. Yes I have a boring life! lol



Shygal said:


> Tambo, do you use actual lard for the bisquick? Or crisco?
> Bisquick is very expensive, i think I would like to try making that


I've made it with Crisco and lard. I prefer the lard over Crisco because the biscuits seem less crumbly.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ok dumb question, since when I have seen lard, it is refrigerated in the store, does the mix have to be refrigerated if you make it with lard?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Shygal said:


> Ok dumb question, since when I have seen lard, it is refrigerated in the store, does the mix have to be refrigerated if you make it with lard?


Our lard in stores is not refrigerated. I keep mine on the counter. Either in the video or recipe book it says only if you use butter you have to keep it refrigerated. It probably won't hurt it if you wanted to refrigerate it either way.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I think lard has a very long shelf life outside the refrigerator as long as it is kept in a relatively cool place. I've never kept mine there and have had none to go bad.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Grand Coulee Dam you lonelytree!!!!!! wanna take in a lost kitten?

Getting deeper into the Urban Farming scene here in the PNW. Have a new friend who's got chickens and cool garden in the city, foodscaping. She used to be a park ranger. But WHAT IS REALLY COOL IS SHE WILL TEACH ME TO FIREDANCE

OMG I am so excited!!!!!!! I am such a pyro. I get to wear leather and play with fire--all sorts of fun words, fuel, flashpoint, burn time, parafin, kero, keep it moving, ya ya!!!!!!

My dad and I are looking for teeny houses(1000 sf) on big lots today in Tacoma. have a handful on quarter acre lots for 50-80 thousand. All have outbuildings.

Wish me luck!!! my job is in Tacoma, woudl be great to have a short commute. Not to mention THE MOUNTAIN is a skip away.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

BTW you can have a lot of fun burning lard. BWAHAHAHAAAH! 

I had fun showing off to some junior high boys, had them wrapped round my little finger, they buckled down and did their math w/out calculators. Anything for MORE FIRE!!!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I forgot, my new friend is also a belly dancer, so now I have a great class to go to with a friend/ How is this homesteady? it's a great workout, being able to move like a cat ROCKS.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I posted on the wrong thread. I haven't done anything productive today but be a lazy lizard. I hope I inspire someone to do the same. :cowboy:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

tambo said:


> I posted on the wrong thread. I haven't done anything productive today but be a lazy lizard. I hope I inspire someone to do the same. :cowboy:


I've been pretty lazy myself. Right hip is still sore from my snowmachine rollover. Note to self... ice is hard. 

I think I'll go buy some ammo. Gotta take some parts back to Polaris.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

wyld thang said:


> Grand Coulee Dam you lonelytree!!!!!! wanna take in a lost kitten?
> 
> Getting deeper into the Urban Farming scene here in the PNW. Have a new friend who's got chickens and cool garden in the city, foodscaping. She used to be a park ranger. But WHAT IS REALLY COOL IS SHE WILL TEACH ME TO FIREDANCE
> 
> ...


Beautiful country! 

I hope to end up in north east washington, eventually.

1000 sf is pretty good sized, dont know how many people will be there.People live in way too big of houses, in this country today.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Where can you find lard ?

All I seem to see in stores is Morrell snow cap lard...with hydrogenated lard.

I've been told I don't want hydrogenated, not sure why.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

L.A. said:


> Where can you find lard ?
> 
> All I seem to see in stores is Morrell snow cap lard...with hydrogenated lard.
> 
> I've been told I don't want hydrogenated, not sure why.



You can make it! Butcher a hog, or contact a butcher, for their fat.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

mickm said:


> You can make it! Butcher a hog, or contact a butcher, for their fat.


 That interior fat from around the kidneys makes the best lard. I render that fat and store it separately from the rest.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

We don't have butcher shops around here anymore.
I don't raise any pigs.
My cattle go to a slaughter house in Colorado, but they don't do hogs.

I thought maybe stores carried it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the stores do carry it up here .i dont know about where you are. it's on the shelf with the crisco and other shortening. ~Georgia.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I understand lard must be refrigerated, unless it's hydrogenated and the latter isn't good.

Is this right ?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

L.A. said:


> We don't have butcher shops around here anymore.
> I don't raise any pigs.
> My cattle go to a slaughter house in Colorado, but they don't do hogs.
> 
> I thought maybe stores carried it.


 Pot Bellied pigs are a nice, small homestead size animal for home butchering and are quite lardy. Since they're small and petlike, they're easy to kill without a rodeo.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The lard is only refrigerated to keep it solid. Hydrogenation makes it stay solid at warmer temps. I have a hard time finding non hydrogenated too. Often the lard is found in the ethnic food section.
Edited to avoid someone getting an infraction.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

My home rendered lard is kept in tins in the coolest part of my pantry. It keeps fine.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

On the potbellied pigs; I saw them a lot at market in S. Korea. I hate to offend pig lovers, but when I see them I see BBQ  they are perfect for small farms, and seem to have a good layer of fat.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I get my lard in the mexican section. If it's not there, it's close by. Kind of a blue or turqoise bucket, non refrigerated.

Can keep a couple years without fridge. Gotta have it for biscuits or tortillas, or a spoonful in a clean CI skillet for eggs. Had some that was maybe 3 yr old... smelled a little rancid...figured it would work for gravy...wrong!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

mickm said:


> Beautiful country!
> 
> I hope to end up in north east washington, eventually.
> 
> 1000 sf is pretty good sized, dont know how many people will be there.People live in way too big of houses, in this country today.


 
OMG you guys! I thought my dad and I were looking for something for the both of us, he says he wants to get ME a little house(!!!). Lots of stuff under 1000 sf, like about 750 sf. With nice sheds etc, big lots. OMG I am so excited!!!

Looking in the Tacoma area, my job is in Tacoma and I have lots of friends there. Also the Tacoma Olympia area is real big on arts, community, urban farming, permaculture, various raging hippy crap etc. And like I said it's like an hour and 10 to get to the timberline of Mount Rainier at Paradise. Less if I drive like a bat (or go to the NW side).

Chickens are also sacred in Tacoma ha!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Girrrrrrrl, you know I can use me a new dad - mine's a total washout! Think yours'd adopt me?! 

One of my good friends lives on Lopez Island... I've really gotta get up thatawayz and see all you crazy hippies! 


JL, have you checked out the Tiny House sites? I know that some of them are even offering free plans now... 

Here's you a movie for ideas... 

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/we-the-tiny-house-people/


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

haha Silver, actually he probably would, he is a very generous kind friendly soul!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

_DADDDDDD!!!!_ :kiss:

:hysterical:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

My furnace blew out and filled the cellar with steam while I was down there with DD doing laundry. We didn't stick around to find out if it was smoke or steam, but ran up the strairs and hit the off switch A repair man has been here for 1-1/2 hours and just left happy he fixed it. My furnace has never had problems. Something bad happened that required sawing, draining, hammering, valve replacement and welding.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Girrrrrrrl, you know I can use me a new dad - mine's a total washout! Think yours'd adopt me?!
> 
> One of my good friends lives on Lopez Island... I've really gotta get up thatawayz and see all you crazy hippies!
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I have been following http://tinyhouseblog.com/ for a while on Facebook, and there is a new place on Facebook that is about off-grid living https://www.facebook.com/AGatheringForKinderdSoulsLookingToLiveOffTheGrid?ref=stream

I have been studying about this since the spring of 2011, and have researched a lot of alternative building ideas, like cob, straw bale, and cordwood houses, etc. etc. Still not exactly sure what I may do, but I would like to have a good roof size to catch rain water on the house/porch and maybe a pole barn too.

I called the land company yesterday and found out the GPS coordinates of the land, so I could find it on Google Maps.










That red square is a good approximation of the 3 acres, the north property line runs from the road about 423 feet to the west, and the west property line runs from the north about 401 feet to the south.

I called the lady in Oklahoma that works for the land company to show the land to me, and she said it would have to dry up some before we could get in on that dirt road, but I can't wait to get up there! Also I once again was assured that there are no restrictions and they said they had no problem with me building or moving in anything at all. Oklahoma is pretty cool like that, especially the out of the way places like this.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Couldn't resist it late yesterday afternoon when this young fellow appeared out of nowhere....3 down, 3 to go. 123 lbs on the hoof, 1 1/2 yr old. 60 +- lbs in steak, stew, and sausage.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> Couldn't resist it late yesterday afternoon when this young fellow appeared out of nowhere....3 down, 3 to go. 123 lbs on the hoof, 1 1/2 yr old. 60 +- lbs in steak, stew, and sausage.


You can actually eat 6 deer a year? Gad zooks. Congrats, though.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

LOL Rae, I always give to "Hunters For The Hungry" as well as hunt for myself. The butcher shop prepares the donated deer into hamburger and gives it to the food bank for needy families. I usually keep 3 or 4 for myself.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Working my tail off on trying to get my house done. would be nice to get an occupancy permit before I get thrown out...lol Not to mention, if I can get it by march, my taxes will go down, well they will go up, then a little down. who knows. But March is the deadline here to make tax changes. 

My projects are; finish my electrical. So I can get the second and final nys electrical inspection. This includes buying 3 flood lights and just putting temporary lights where I plan on putting nice ones someday...lol possible missing switches and plugs here and there. I am also muding the drywall. Frankly, I think all he will want is the electrical 2nd inspection done and siding. I will have to bring the siding inside to be warm enough to cut. I think I will do that. I also dug the scaffolding out of the snow at moms place. It was almost to the point of junk. Now my floor is full of rust and mud. good grief. My living room is a walking hazard in the dark. Muding the ceiling that is 24 foot high...lol

I too need to straighten up my pantry. All that old wine needs to be drank, so I can bottle the new batches. A tough job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Mudding a 24 foot ceiling and wine disposing, might go hand in hand! Sounds like you'll have some trophy walls. 24' is getting a ways up there for a ceiling!
Heights used to not bother me at all. I could set on a windmill tail and rebuild the motor, except for the main shaft on the larger ones. Some 30' plus towers.
I was on the roof last fall to scrape/knock the chimney clean. It has a purty steep pitch to it on the top end. I was having a hard time with my knees knocking...'fraid I'd break the bricks!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Racked my wine. SG = 1.022. Tastes a bit tart. Added clearing agent. Now I gotta play the waiting game. 

Racked 2 gallon of berry liquer. It is ready now. Been brewing for 2 years. 

Almost fixed an ice auger for a buddy. Had it running, now won't hit. Arrrrg!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

foxfiredidit said:


> Couldn't resist it late yesterday afternoon when this young fellow appeared out of nowhere....3 down, 3 to go. 123 lbs on the hoof, 1 1/2 yr old. 60 +- lbs in steak, stew, and sausage.



Question, is it legal there to take 6 deer ? I think up here you only get one deer tag per person, Im not positive though since I dont hunt lol
Im not being snarky, just curious of the different limits in states


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

For sure Shy, up until a couple years ago, you could take a buck per day and a doe per day in a season that basically runs from 3rd week of Nov. thru Jan. 31st, and thats not counting the extra bow season up front. They put a limit on bucks now, and so you can only take 3 per year, but its still a doe per day all season. Sounds very generous until you get out there and start hunting them. I'd say we have some of the wildest deer in the country. We also have a lot of backwoods for them to play hide and seek.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool video from the mountains where the land I bought is in.

[youtube]AIMF2wykfjQ[/youtube]

http://digital.library.okstate.edu/encyclopedia/entries/S/SA015.html


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Yesterday was pretty much a lazy day. Today someone came and fixed my refrigerator. I didn't need any parts so it was a one trip repair thank goodness. Cost me $40. He said $30 but it was worth that to me. Kind people do exist. He is retired from appliance repair and came out of the kindness of his heart. I fixed my greenhouse door. Julianne sent the hangers free of charge. Another act of kindness. I also pruned my fruit trees. It was a beautiful day today and I feel very blessed.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

With a little cooperation from the weather, I distributed 14 tons of lime on the pasture and hay field yesterday and today. I weeded and removed the old canes from the asparagus patch, then put down some composted cow manure. We're having great weather too (30's/50's), and right now, the prediction is for 70's by the weekend. Winter came for a while, but it appears to be making an early exit.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

tambo said:


> Yesterday was pretty much a lazy day. Today someone came and fixed my refrigerator. I didn't need any parts so it was a one trip repair thank goodness. Cost me $40. He said $30 but it was worth that to me. Kind people do exist. He is retired from appliance repair and came out of the kindness of his heart. I fixed my greenhouse door. Julianne sent the hangers free of charge. Another act of kindness. I also pruned my fruit trees. It was a beautiful day today and I feel very blessed.


 Are you gonna tell us how the face came off, so we can all feel stupid? 

JL... wow! I had no idea OK had any country like that. Those ain't really mountains though, just hills.  The pines looked like ponderosa's which surprised me.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

littlejoe said:


> Are you gonna tell us how the face came off, so we can all feel stupid?
> 
> JL... wow! I had no idea OK had any country like that. Those ain't really mountains though, just hills.  The pines looked like ponderosa's which surprised me.


I was on the right track trying to take the bottom piece of freezer out. There were 2 screws that had to come out from the top of the refrigerator part I didn't know about. Once those came out the rest of it came right out. The fan had fallen down some how where it couldn't come on. The guy put it back where it was suppose to go and braced it in place. He put it all back together and worked like a charm.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I got my few fruit trees pruned today. I have a little stash of wood to smoke with now.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Glad you got it whupped! Sometimes I've resorted to brute force when things don't happen as I think they should. After I pick up the pieces, I slap myself on the forehead and say "duh"!

Was looking at my fruit trees yesterday...dang, there's a lot to trim off!


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Johnnylee ~ Is that up near / in the Ouichita mountains?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

We're frozen solid here. 

Yesterday I went to see Hayseed to find out when my little beef is supposed to die. I will be there with my knives to take the heart, tongue and liver early tomorrow morning. It's really bothering him to have to do the slaughtering himself. The cattle are pets and he's a sentimental man. I will have my scimiter if he wishes to see how the gentler way of killing is done rather than the bullet. Other than that, I will leave him with his Guy Buds. They are planning on doing 3 tomorrow with mine first. He wants mine calm, relaxed and tender. Hayseed and I watched together when he was born.

The doors on the back of my van were froze shut, I could not Brute Force them open. With the back full of hay, running it for an hour with the heater couldn't thaw it out. I had to drive up to where the loggers are working. Glad the ground was frozen, drove up to the log deck and got a guy to yank the doors open. Drove down to the horses with them open. Hey, ground is frozen, so I backed across the yard and unloaded all the hay into the shed. Drove to a patch of sunshine, cleaned and lubricated EVERYTHING. I even pulled the panel and sprayed Tri-Flow on all the mechinisms. Hopefully it won't stick again. Doing that and the required talking with neighbors killed my Homestead time before having to go to town for The Kid.

In town I got 3 solid flirt conversations and 2 brief flirts done by 6:30. Friday night and the only thing going in town was a documentary playing at the school. (and girls basketball) Not even a church group where I could drop the kid so I could go to the bar. We finished our clam chowder at the cafe and I drove home on solid ice. Lots of turkey tracks from folks practicing automotive ballet.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

purlins on and most of roof


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

You have really done an awesome job!! I'm proud of you and for you to have a nice place for your tools.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Pretty danged nice, Elkhound! Really....outstanding!!! How did you level the tops of the purlins? and did you bother with using a rip-chain in halving the logs?

I've halved a couple of elm pieces for benches, and being just benches, I wasn't to worried. I cut two 20" X 8'logs that I want to cut slabs out of for tabletops, from cottonwood today. Did a google seach on it, and most suggest creating a rip-chain. Criminy, I don't want to ruin a chain if it is not worthy of it?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

joe i just used the chains on my saws...big saw has a fulll chisel tooth and small saw has a semi chisel tooth.the semi chisel cut a smoother surface.the boards i made i put on a sawhorse and just skimmed saw across it to knock down any high spots....lol...******* planner.

if i do more i will get a ripping chain though.

2 more sheets of tin and the small cantilevered front on and its done.this has drug on longer than i intended it to.then i will be roofing my outdoor kitchen area.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, elk, I learned a long time ago to figure out a time estimate... and double it. But well done -- you've done a very nice job!! And of course we all love the pics!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Shygal said:


> Question, is it legal there to take 6 deer ? I think up here you only get one deer tag per person, Im not positive though since I dont hunt lol
> Im not being snarky, just curious of the different limits in states


Shy, here in SC the season is from 8-15 thru 1-1. There is no limits on bucks. I have known people to kill between 30 and 50 a year, but that makes me sick. I never take more than 3-4.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks elkhound! I'm gonna give the slabs a new chisel tooth chain. If it gets to stalling and choked up with debris, I'll think strongly bout creating a rip chain. They really butcher up a crosscut to make a rip chain, though! Cottonwood is soft and easy to cut, so it should be good?

Love seeing what you're doing, as well as others!!!



elkhound said:


> joe i just used the chains on my saws...big saw has a fulll chisel tooth and small saw has a semi chisel tooth.the semi chisel cut a smoother surface.the boards i made i put on a sawhorse and just skimmed saw across it to knock down any high spots....lol...******* planner.
> 
> if i do more i will get a ripping chain though.
> 
> 2 more sheets of tin and the small cantilevered front on and its done.this has drug on longer than i intended it to.then i will be roofing my outdoor kitchen area.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I dehydrated some bread and made bread crumbs. It was just enough to make a small jelly jar full. I made a loaf of bread awhile back and put it in the freezer. I think I will thaw it out and make it into crumbs too.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I spent 3 days on the ice. -10 to +41 here. Raining now. It was 22 above yesterday and we cut down 3 trees and harvested 3 more. 24 inch spruce take a lot to get to the stove. Need a splitter on skiis.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

No fishing....I hoped to do a bit..... I need to catch a burbot. Bad!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Got up at 3:30am to be at work by 5 for a meeting. Worked until 6pm and got off to ice everywhere. Made it home in one piece to feed and water animals. I couldn't get into the shed because the door was frozen shut. I put a shoulder into it to break it lose. Then I couldn't get into the chicken house because all the rain washed mud and ice up against the bottom of it. Got the shovel to dig it out and open enough to squeeze through. I have the electric blanket turned on to get the bed warm and I am going to get in it and pull the covers up over my head. What a day.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

get a good rest Tambo. i turned mine on a little while ago and i'm going shortly.

whats a Burbot LT? Turbot is my favorite but they dont sell them in the stores now. can't get rid of them they say. never heard of Burbot. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't done a gosh darn thing around this place, except deposit overtime checks (smiley for the checks, not the not doing anything).

This weekend, come hell or high water, I plan on spending some quality time in the kitchen (bread, english muffins, who knows what else) and I plan on playing with the sewing machine!!!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Saw a golden eagle yesterday and today. We thought it was a giant hawk until it said "pong" circling overhead. My Kenmore HE3 washer had a Hf error which means flow in error so I turned it off and on played with the buttons and couldn't get it to not Hf error. Unpugged it; undid the hoses on the back of the washer and checked the inflow screens which were clean. Undid the hoses from the main water and blew through them and nothing there. Rehooked everything and turned the washing machine back on. Problem solved, but I did nothing. Stupid machine. I wonder if how the clothes are packed in it effects the flow monitor as DS overpacked it cleaning his room.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Went on the Atkins diet after getting a reminder how functional it is. Been all sorts of carb and sugar missing misseries including 'when you go to the store could you grab me some gummy bears?' Yes I will happily browse an entire isle of forbiden sweet goodies... Down 5 pounds already and my energy is on the up.

Got back into my Tai Chi and in the past day my energy has blasted off. I was thinking about yoga but with this energy high I want to mix in some cardio. Maybe Zumba or Tae Bo or something.

My dreams of starting a charity are getting closer. Met a lawyer I can Q&A about the legal aspects. Also there is an emerging charity in the area I am getting involved with which I hope will be a chance to do good and gain experience that will help me when my programs are up and running.

The diet in the induction phase is primarily meats and salad veggies so that has given me a new perspective on planning my garden. Spinach and parsley are musts. Along with turnip greens.

The local bar is talking about adding a microbrewery which is giving me dreams of barley and hops....

I'm so happy it is amazing, but at times it leaves me terrified at the thought of my depression rearing it's ugly head.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Warwalk said:


> @Johnnylee ~ Is that up near / in the Ouichita mountains?


Yep, it sure is.

The "A" marks the land, that is in the Sans Bois mountains.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sans_Bois_Mountains


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Been way too busy working. But there is a huge plan to make soap this weekend....I need to do laundry LOL


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I plowed snow. My 6X6 is running great but has 2 tires leaking. I still have to reattach the oil pump and see if I can get it to run without mixing fuel. It pulls hard and is a blast to ride. 

10-12" of new snow at the lake and I can't go this weekend. If I go, it will be to haul out a necessary part or something bad happened.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I got the Hf error again and was ready to break out the off grid laundry backup rather than call a repair man figuring it was going to be one of those when I get to it I'll break it more trying to fix it first projects, but did a computor search to see what I might be up against. Turns out a good samaritan decided to jam my drainage hose down into the standpipe figuring it was "loose" lol. That created a vaccum.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

It is nice when the issues are simple....as long as you get it figured out before something is completely wrecked.

Yesterday was a funny day. But managed to get a hot box mostly done up for seed starting....I have this itch to get tomatos going ...it's so bad lol. Got my herb tub done up....I think I will fill it full of lettuce first and then transplant my herbs later on....we'll see...maybe I will just get more tubs.

Did a bit of trimming of rose bushes and a bit of bamboo...so they can dry and harden for tomato stakes....cleaned out my truck. haha Someone was supposed to pick me up some lye at the feedstore so I can make some hard soap...but he forgot...and I think he forgot again this morning lol. I might just garden bug out and save soap for next weekend...we'll see what happens.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I love the grow table Whynot. It is awesome.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Tambo. It should work...just needs to keep the chill off my baby seeds lol. I am directly sowing lettuce, should be alright just will have a sheet handy to cover if it gets a little chilly. I think I may have made too long of a list for today...again we'll see what happens. Learning curve a little as I have never planted in Texas or this early so...it should be fun....very stoked to be planting this early. There are stray cats, a huge possum and some huge raccoons around here....not sure what the woods animals might do but these stray cats dig and poo in everything so I need to figure that out too. Dang city.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

10 Cat Repellents: How to Keep Cats Away From Your Yard 
http://landscaping.about.com/od/pestcontrol/a/cat_repellents.htm


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Doodlemom you got a way to keep rabbits from the garden? You know, besides capturing and cooking them?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Doodlemom you got a way to keep rabbits from the garden? You know, besides capturing and cooking them?


 Let your dogs pee around the perimeter the and hang around the area and a rabbit proof fence.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Put a fence around the new section I've added onto my orchard, especially for strawberries. Over the next 3 years, I'll let them multiply in this new section, and then take out all the original ones. I'll be able to add a couple plum trees and fig bushes where the present strawberry patches are. Strawberries should be on a max 4 year cycle, with letting runners set root and destroying the mother plant. Anyway, this is about an additional 3,000 sq ft. There is 4 ft of chicken wire at the bottom, and then 42" of field fence above that. Some diagonal flags and the rat terrier will strongly discourage deer. . 









So, after a pretty good afternoon's work, having a glass of pretty good homemade beer. 
I don't deserve it. I just can't help it if I'm lucky.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice job Zong. That is one thing I don't care much for is putting up wire fencing...wood fencing okay but for whatever reason I have issues with wire. 

Today due to the holiday most of my clients were closed or in training so I was just on call and handled a few calls and never had to leave....soooo...made another 16 foot bed today that basically looks like this other one that I took a pic of last night....the pic was taken before the rest of the mulch and compost was worked in.

And then two more pics of the nearly finished warming box for Tambo and whoever else. You see it fits four seed trays those trays have either 50 individual peat pots in them or the one in the back has 6 dozen spots because it is holding 6-packs instead of the ten pack peat pots.

The slats that are going across the box are about 3 inches above the bulbs. Some are left out in the pictures because tonight I am testing it with a thermometer. I am not sure if flashing will need to be above the bulbs or not..don't want to melt my plastic trays. 40 watt bulbs.

Other than that, there is a swimming pool on this property that someone filled with, literally, rubble and it was over grown in 10 foot tall weeds...cleared the rest of that out today. I might leave the rubble and build boxes for cukes and squash and melons and just let them fill 'er in and deal with the pool some other time.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh Doodle...thanks for the link about the cats. Have decided to go with a combo of wire over the tops of things until they are bigger and then have it between the plants until the rest fill in and also blood meal. Might have the pellets you sprinkle of dried coyote urine or something on hand just in case there is an issue. Also I am going to take some sand from one area of the yard where they had put a lot of sand and laid a lot of concrete that has been taken up...and make them a poo box or two in among the garden beds and see how that works.

I will let everyone know how it turns out.  It's either that or let the dogs into the garden side so they can eat it...and they will...but the one dog will also dig holes so... figuring out which battle lol.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Whynot I am still loving the table. It may be another project for me one day! I like the raised beds too. I envy your early growing season but not your summer heat. lol


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

*I like this rabbit proofing article because it mentions catnip. Lavender and other repulsive to rabbit herbs would be good to along the fence. *

http://voices.yahoo.com/how-garden-rabbit-proof-1897738.html


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I still haven't cleaned the tree up that fell on Dixie's pen so today I went out and done that! I make a terrible woods woman. I just have a battery powered chainsaw. So I worked until the battery ran down which wasn't very long. I estimate it taking until mowing season at this rate. lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

doodlemom said:


> *I like this rabbit proofing article because it mentions catnip. Lavender and other repulsive to rabbit herbs would be good to along the fence. *
> 
> http://voices.yahoo.com/how-garden-rabbit-proof-1897738.html


That's a great bunch of tips Doodlemom. Planning the lavender and also the cat litter trick. I'm thinking the catnip would, you know, attract cats. Although that might help with the mouse/rat visitors, it would most likely drive my dog nuts.LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

tambo said:


> I still haven't cleaned the tree up that fell on Dixie's pen so today I went out and done that! I make a terrible woods woman. I just have a battery powered chainsaw. So I worked until the battery ran down which wasn't very long. I estimate it taking until mowing season at this rate. lol


Yup just keep hacking away at it...it will get done!

I have a roomie and right now there are two other people here...her bf and her dad who is also my landlord (kinda)...but I am like one of his kids since I basically grew up with their family.

Roomie and the BF work nights...sorry to say the BF is pretty worthless when it comes to anything regarding housekeeping and anything else. He works and pays his bills but doesn't really make an appearance. Sometimes he will feed his dog. Anyway that is their drama lol

My roomie and I have grand urban homesteading plans. Unfortunately and honestly, she has several health issues that have her on meds and she also works and goes to school at night so a lot of the homestead work falls to me as far as gardening and preserving goes which is fine...but she is learning too...no one has ever showed her some of the things.

But this is going to work out great, I am planning the veggie stuff and wrangling the weeds and over growth with my equipment and etc. Her dad is here to build us another bedroom and bathroom and laundry area...this house needs a lot of work. So he's also been helping me plan and give me advice since this is my first Texas growing season.

Roomie will do her share of the work on the garden mostly in up keep. Since she is awake nights we have a schedule that she will be watering nights...as that is when she normally does housework and etc. So her and I work out so well...not sure the BF is going to make it though. 

He complained once about having to do dishes after Sunday dinner. Said something like he works and pays bills and shouldn't have to do housework. Do you know what three Irish angry people look like? He does now....LMAO.

Don't think the man ever learned what it was like to function as a household team.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

I got 89 half pound blocks of (mostly)extra sharp cheddar cheese for $84. including tax. I am stoked!! And going back to the store for 89 more I believe.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That's awesome! I love cheese! I think the most I've ever stored fresh was 30 pounds assorted varieties of different brands at prices I could not refuse. I kept it in the fridge, but too much stuff in the fridge made it so any fresh produce would freeze at the highest warmest temp setting. This time of year I could put it in the bulkhead. HOW ARE YOU STORING ALL THAT CHEESE?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

I put most of it in the freezer, since I use it mostly in cooking. Actually, mostly in pizza. I should have at least a year's worth.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

zong said:


> I put most of it in the freezer, since I use it mostly in cooking. Actually, mostly in pizza. I should have at least a year's worth.


I was just thinking that I need to do a search for your pizza recipes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I guess start out by growing tomatoes for 50 years to find the best tasting ones. The tomato that taste the best fresh will taste the best cooked also. Everything else is fairly simple. And never consider a recipe a law. It's more of a suggestion.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It was nice outside today so I cleaned out my shed.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I decided to put some more thoughts in action, and started the groundwork for a woodshed today. Got pipes concreted in the ground, off the side of the garage. I've got a lot of oilfield steel pipe that I bought cheap, cheap! I'd like to have a couple years worth of dry wood under cover, just for emergency use, seasoned wood could get scarce in an extended emergency. There's not a lot of concern about it rotting away in this dry climate, but I can burn on what is outside for a winter. And it just makes me feel better to know I've got storage. 

While the slabs I cut for a table keep staring at me, as well as three young horses that need mega miles.

Then my bro called today, and needs help. One of his hired men has discovered the benifits of workmens comp. Then a bud who just divorced, has moved back in state, but lived in Missouri for the last twenty years, asked me to go back with him to get another load of tools, etc. I've never seen it, but I'm going if there is any way possible! Said to figure on a week. Then, I'm expecting irrigation water in the next few days.

I've got to many irons in the fire.... It's good to feel wanted, aint it?


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I notice pipe fences here and take it they came from the gas/oil fields here. 

We have snow here and been dang cold. Down to -27 and we have many nights well below zero. Right now it warmed up and was a 37* this am. Rain yesterday afternoon and then snow last night. They are predicting more snow today and next few days. 

I am not getting anything done this winter. Got to figure a cheap way to keep deer from the garden if I am to have one. I will have to buy dirt for the beds as soil here no good. 4 beds I had would not grow things. Yes, it was tested. I will need more beds. Time to start plants. I bought plants last year and some were variety of things I could not use. I have a table set up in the bed room in front of the only south window. It will hold all the plants I will need for the few beds I will have. In time I think will be room for 20 4' x 8' beds. Just me to feed. MONEY to do things. I am on a town lot and just get to use the back part of the lot. Out by the alley acrossed the lot. 

I have 6 cups of pinto beans on cooking. I will have chili this week and some to freezer. I need to start getting meals in to the freezer. Time it takes to cook beans I need to need cook in good batches. 

After Xmas I put a batch of dry potato peels out in a garden bed and jus sprinkled on top the stove Figured they would go in. Deer came to eat them. Other evening I look out and 3 deer in the garden and one is pawing for peels. I had added a little saw dust to each of the bed to help. Odd Squad had piled a little in my back yard and I used a bucket and put in the beds. They gave me the pallets from the lawn sodding. I asked for them. They piled stuff here and then cleaned up. Got a couple pices of old fence I wanted to use for tomato cages. Some thing I have never had to use but will need here it seems. Will have to grow stuff upwards.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is what i have to do also Colorado. grew vertical. here in the city. there was nothing here 4 years ago but a few half dead trees. i have had to bring in tons of soil. i usually bring it from my place in the country. i have built it up now to where it is nice and friable. 

not doing much around here either. we have been in a cold snap. i cleaned carpets this morning . one more to go. got the furnace on scandalous to dry it quickly. also took a pic. of my tea table in the snow. something i have wanted to do but never got around to it. managed it though even though it was so cold. ~Georgia.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

littlejoe, they're giving you irrigation water now? We don't get it until about mid May. Of course, if we don't get more snow, there won't be much. Ours comes out of the river. The last few years they have been putting most of the ditches in pipe, and NRCS had a great program that paid for 75% of putting in sprinklers or gated pipe. I went for the pipe, and am lucky that my big trees are on the ditch before it goes into the pipe so won't lose them.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

My garden is starting to grow. Well the broccoli seedlings are anyway.

I put two seeds in each peat pot. If I'm lucky, only one will sprout. This time every single seed I spilled in there sprouted. Now I've got to "thin the herd." How do I decide. This is like Sophie's Choice for me.LOL

Next up is peppers, followed by tomatoes in a week or two.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Leslie did you use the seed pellets?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I canned some potatoes today. A case of can potatoes is about $8.50 to $9.00. I bought a 15 lb bag for $2.50. I used maybe 5 lbs to do these jars. I think I could get 24 jars from this bag of potatoes.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tambo they are Burpee Super Growing pellets. Got two of those little seed starting plastic contraptions (just can't bring myself to call it a "greenhouse"). They have coconut fiber in them. Seeds were also Burpee (Emerald Green Hybrid). I was at Lowe's last weekend and it was the first of their garden display stuff. Only one rack of seeds and those starting sets. The shelf I put it on tends to be cold, so I take a terry kitchen towel, put it on the steam radiator until it warms up, then put it under the tray. I do this in the AM and before going to bed. I started those on Wednesday. Now all I have to do is find a way to keep them from getting spindly.

Those potatoes you canned are looking good!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Nice looking plants Leslie, that is kinda putting me into thinking about dropping some seeds myself. February is the month for planting pole beans and the weather is warming up. Like the closeup photo too. 

Tambo, those potatos with the hide still on look so much better than the ones I canned two years ago. I haven't canned any since, and hadn't planned on it, but those look really good. Maybe having the skin on helps them not be so soft? Mine were pretty much useless for anything except mashed potatoes.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

foxfiredidit said:


> Nice looking plants Leslie, that is kinda putting me into thinking about dropping some seeds myself. February is the month for planting pole beans and the weather is warming up. Like the closeup photo too.
> 
> Tambo, those potatos with the hide still on look so much better than the ones I canned two years ago. I haven't canned any since, and hadn't planned on it, but those look really good. Maybe having the skin on helps them not be so soft? Mine were pretty much useless for anything except mashed potatoes.


I hope they hold up. Some of them look like they may fall apart. I have talked to some people that fry their potatoes after they are canned. I want to try it. I blanched these for 10 mins before I canned them. Some people I've talked to don't. I think blanching them would make them even softer so I guess I will find out. I'm pretty happy with the way they turned out.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

LMAO! Great minds Tambo! Russets just went on sale here at a local Mexican grocery. 5lb bags for 99 cents. I sent my roomie to get a bag while she was out and about to check their quality...very nice...firm. So I will be getting some to can this coming weekend. 

Nothing wrong with the way you canned them...I will tell you how I do it...it is just a little different. I like to cut mine up and take some of the skin off if they are russets, reds and others I usually don't worry about the skins as they are softer. The potatoes she got are a bit tough skinned, I assume they are the oldest as they are larger. I usually scrub them with one of those scotchbright pads...and you can tell where the tougher skin is and get it off. I do this because (to me) the skin of russets gets tougher when canned plus these spuds are pretty dirty.

Anyway I scrub most of the skins off and dice them into about 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch cubes or so...and place them in tubs of water overnight. This leeches out some of the starch...seems to me they get more mushy the more starch that is in them.

After I rinse them well I warm them on the stove in water to take the chill off of being in the fridge and start water boiling....fill up the jars and put maybe a pinch of salt per pint and then process.

Usually, if they are firm spuds to begin with, I end up with clear jars and pretty firm spuds. They do fry up nicely for hash sort of dishes or with some bacon and eggs in the morning and also do well obviously for mashed.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I worked the last 2 days so I've done squat at home. I went to WM and stocked up on fire power. I bought 3 boxes of 20ga heavy loads. They have a 3 box minimum. I told the guy I was going to take the rest up front because he said he couldn't sell me more than 3 boxes. I took 3 boxes of the ones that had 4 25 round boxes up to the front register and paid for them. I wound up get 15 boxes altogether. I also bought 2 gals. of coleman fuel.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Hardly any .22 ammo available up here. No bricks. 

No 7.62 X 39.....

I did find mags for $23..... they were $50 at the gun show.

I tried my new Dietz lantern. Works great!

I have 2 ice augers torn apart on my bench. They were free and I have $67 in one and nothing in the other so far. Hopefully I can fix at least one of them. 10 inchers!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I finally found some 380's the other day but only one box. No 22's around here either glad I already prepped those. I think I'm good in that dept now. I bought some Dietz lanterns but haven't tried them out yet. We are under a tornado watch until 1 am so I may need to go get those ready.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

cowbelle said:


> littlejoe, they're giving you irrigation water now? We don't get it until about mid May. Of course, if we don't get more snow, there won't be much. Ours comes out of the river. The last few years they have been putting most of the ditches in pipe, and NRCS had a great program that paid for 75% of putting in sprinklers or gated pipe. I went for the pipe, and am lucky that my big trees are on the ditch before it goes into the pipe so won't lose them.


Yes, our winter water runs from nov 15 to mar 15. Kinda hard to explain the technicalities of it, but basiacally we have no storage rights behind any dams, as most other ditches do. In the summer months we get water if the river is above what they term as flod stage, We can also purchase water to run during the summer months,,,if available, Doesn't look like any this year, at present? But we are guaranteed our winter run...which might be more than others get through the summer? I hope things change for the better, and soon!


----------

